# Intel SAS Raid Windows Install Problem S5000PSL SROMBSAS18E



## proletariandan (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a server with a S5000PSL board and SROMBSAS18E raid controller. I load the driver from a floppy and begin the install, but for some reason before it begins to copy files it asks for the driver disk again but does nothing. Has anyone ever run into this? I thought once it loaded the drivers and saw the disks you were set to go?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 23, 2008)

In my experience it is indeed. You might be missing a file or something. Download the full driver again and integrate with nLite/vLite.


----------



## Tau (Dec 23, 2008)

proletariandan said:


> This is a server with a S5000PSL board and SROMBSAS18E raid controller. I load the driver from a floppy and begin the install, but for some reason before it begins to copy files it asks for the driver disk again but does nothing. Has anyone ever run into this? I thought once it loaded the drivers and saw the disks you were set to go?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan



Try another floppy drive/floppy.  sounds like a connectivity issue to me.  anything pre Server 2008 will not see the array without the F6 driver, 2008 has a load of built in drivers and may or may not see the array without a driver (depends on the card but it doesent need drivers for some of my older machines)


----------



## proletariandan (Dec 23, 2008)

Going to try nlite, was using a usb floppy since the server doesn't have one.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 23, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> In my experience it is indeed. You might be missing a file or something. Download the full driver again and integrate with nLite/vLite.



That's the way I would do it, less issues that way, I have issues with using floppies all the time...


----------



## proletariandan (Dec 23, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> In my experience it is indeed. You might be missing a file or something. Download the full driver again and integrate with nLite/vLite.



This worked great, thanks.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2008)

Yayy for nlite. (or OOBE)


----------

